# ARP Polity class



## Welc59 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am currently taking a course on ARP polity at RTS and we have a recommended book on our reading list that is out of print. 
The book is _Theories of eldership: a study in Presbyterian polity_ by Lee Irons. Does anyone know how I could pick up a copy of this book? If anyone has a copy to sell I would love to take it off their hands.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Sep 10, 2009)

Is this the same Lee Irons of Klinean fame?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 10, 2009)

Who is teaching that class at RTS?


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry. I normally try to point people to Bookfinder.com, but I already checked there and found nothing.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 10, 2009)

It doesn't come up on Worldcat; that means no libraries on Worldcat have it; why would someone suggest a book that is not really possible to get?


----------



## Wayne (Sep 10, 2009)

Try contacting Irons himself for a digital copy of that work. I'd like to have a copy of that work myself, for the Historical Center's files.


----------



## Welc59 (Sep 11, 2009)

The class is taught by Rev. Kenneth J. McMullen. He is the Library Director and Associate Professor of Theological BIbliography at RTS in Charlotte.

-----Added 9/11/2009 at 08:48:58 EST-----



NaphtaliPress said:


> It doesn't come up on Worldcat; that means no libraries on Worldcat have it; why would someone suggest a book that is not really possible to get?



There is a copy of the book on reserve in the library but I wanted a copy of my own since it was so highly recommended by our teacher.

-----Added 9/11/2009 at 08:50:06 EST-----



Dearly Bought said:


> Is this the same Lee Irons of Klinean fame?



Yes. He is a dedicated proponet of Dr. Kline's Biblical Theology.

-----Added 9/11/2009 at 08:51:17 EST-----



Marrow Man said:


> Sorry. I normally try to point people to Bookfinder.com, but I already checked there and found nothing.



Thank you. The hunt continues then. 

-----Added 9/11/2009 at 08:52:27 EST-----



Wayne said:


> Try contacting Irons himself for a digital copy of that work. I'd like to have a copy of that work myself, for the Historical Center's files.



I will contact him and let you know if I was able to obtain a copy.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 11, 2009)

I know Ken! Good guy.

It is possible that this is an unpublished manuscript.


----------



## ADKing (Sep 11, 2009)

Irons used to have an article on that topic on his website. It has not been there (as far as I can tell) since he has redesigned it. The best bet is probably writing to him.


----------

